# Development Dimensions Test



## JackViewPoint (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi everyone

I have an interesting test for you, designed and developed by Viewpoint Psychology and derived from traits of multiple personality disorders to find areas in which a person needs to improve or develop. It's called the 'Development Dimensions'.

Feel free to try out the test here.


----------



## RobDom (Jan 10, 2021)

Great test!


----------



## JackViewPoint (Oct 6, 2020)

Has anyone else had a chance to take this? How did you do?


----------

